# My Mom & Dad finally met the Hedgies!



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

My Mom & Dad are here for a visit. They finally got to the meet the grand-hedgies!  
Mom just wanted to pet them for a minute, but Dad got some good quality time with each one. I was amazed at how they both reacted to him. They were both great, no big huffy, balling up or anything. Dad didn't huff or ball up either! :lol: 
He feels like part of the family now - Cholla pooped on him. :roll: 








Dad & Cholla








Dad giving Zoey tummy rubs.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Ahhhh Little grandbaby Zoey looks quite happy with Granddada!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

How cute! My mum never wants anything to with with my "rats" (she has called every small pet I have had a rat) My dad has met Sherlock but didn't seem too interested XD


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

How cute, grandpa and grandhedgies.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

This is so cute! It looks like your dad had a great time. 



NoDivision said:


> How cute! My mum never wants anything to with with my "rats" (she has called every small pet I have had a rat) My dad has met Sherlock but didn't seem too interested XD


Yeah, my mom feels the same way. When I showed her a picture of Liam on the breeder's website, she asked why on earth I would spend $200 on a 'little rodent'. :roll: My dad loves him though! He's always happy when I bring him over.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm so jealous of the tummy rubs!! Not that I want tummy rubs, I wish Daisy would let me pet her tummy. 

And my mom loves Daisy, she even came with me to meet Daisy, insisted I bring her home for sure! She told everyone we met that I was getting Daisy even before I decided to bring her home. HAHAH> Wish my BF felt the same way, he was pretty PO'd I brought someone else home. But he'll sit with her now and doesn't ask me to move her house to the spare room anymore.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Awwww, that picture of your dad and Zoey is just precious!!  My dad doesn't have much of an opinion on Lily. :lol: He'll pet her a bit if I take her over to him, and he's held her before, but he's not very interested. My mom liked to say hi to her and would pet her, but Lily didn't like her and would huff. :roll: I always felt bad that Lily wasn't nicer to her grandma, since my mom loved animals and liked to tell people about her grandhog!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

One of these pics should be the next painting  So sweet and gentle.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Those are precious pictures. Your Dad seems like he has a really good energy and great with animals, the hedgies seem to react to him in such a relaxed way  I wonder if seeing the hedgies will end up making them want to get one...another person taken over to the Hedgie Side lol


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

your Dad looks like a gentle, wise soul.

many people don't *get* hedgies at all. i have an acquaintance who keeps asking me, "so how are your guinea pigs?" :roll:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I love it! Looks like Zoey and Cholla really liked him too.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

My Dad is pretty unique. He has a pet garner snake that he rescued from a bunch of birds, that's blind in one eye. But he's pretty tough at the same time. I'm secretly hoping that he falls in love with hedgies. They live in Colorado (where I grew up). But I'm telling him he can't have one unless he quits smoking.  Even now, he has to wash his hands really well before he can have a hedgie. He worked the graveyard shift for 25 years, before he retired. You would have thought that I would have known about hedgies years & years ago.


----------

